
Review of Secure, Privacy-Respecting Email Services - kotharia
https://changelog.complete.org/archives/9952-review-of-secure-privacy-respecting-email-services
======
tya99
I have been doing some reviewing of myself and intend to publish on
privacytools.io early next year.

[https://github.com/privacytoolsIO/privacytools.io/issues/603...](https://github.com/privacytoolsIO/privacytools.io/issues/603#issuecomment-456400331)

I tested a number of new email and security related RFC to see how the
providers complied. We plan to have a criteria (also in that issue) to rate
them on a scoreboard.

I'm also hoping some of these providers will really consider

• [https://jmap.io/](https://jmap.io/)

• [http://arc-spec.org/](http://arc-spec.org/)

Despite what __some __people say, I think email will always exist in one form
or another. There is a need to send a simple text message to people with
minimal fuss. That means no walled gardens or bullshit to get in the way.

